# Blue South German Moorhead young



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

here's a young one out of a pair of blue South German Moorheads I imported over the winter..


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool looking little one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

congratz, I wanted this breed so bad at one time, just don't have the room now... enjoy you'r moorheads!


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow Awesome!!!!


----------

